# Skate Banana (the everything board?)



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Dood the skate banana is still by far the best board ive owned to date. It is just super playful, works great on pow even if your using a smaller board, and MTX rocks my cock off. 

It is however, a little squirly at first to get used to. I remember when I first tried it out, the rocker made it feel a little uncontrolable. Once you learn how to ride it though, it just plain rips.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

can't find a 159 naner anywhere and all this talk about it isn't helping.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

when are they gonna come out with some more?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> when are they gonna come out with some more?


honestly, next season


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

gu1llerm0 said:


> can't find a 159 naner anywhere and all this talk about it isn't helping.


Ya dood honestly unless you got some connects there is no way your going to be getting one until next season. Almost all the naners got bought out months before snow was hitting most hills


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Banana is the best board I've owned. That is not saying much since it is only my 3rd board but living in the ice coast, I immediately became a believer after day of solid ice. It gives so much more grip, I did not hesitate one bit to carve down what was pretty much an ice skating rink. This past weekend I was also fortunate to ride in good powder, and the board handles just as admirably. Although other people are right when they say it is a bit squirrely on the flats or when going with speed. As far as pop and flex, this board is sick, I can basically bounce around from any point at any time. Get one (in blue if you can), you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Lib Tech Skate Banana 159 MTX - eBay (item 200202634099 end time Mar-01-08 19:07:35 PST)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi I'm 5'8 185lbs. Could I get away with getting a 152 naner? I ride about 50% groomers, 20% trees and 30% park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

truckeeboarder said:


> Lib Tech Skate Banana 159 MTX - eBay (item 200202634099 end time Mar-01-08 19:07:35 PST)



this post just ensured that guys bid goes up 150 bucks




**** I have size 12 feet, how narrow is the board and can my fat feet fit on the board? Stance is at 0 on the back foot so not any room to play with


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Questhate said:


> Hi I'm 5'8 185lbs. Could I get away with getting a 152 naner? I ride about 50% groomers, 20% trees and 30% park.


I'm close to your size and I ride the 152 just fine for all mountain freestyle. I like them short though so it's still all personal preference.


----------

